# very handy



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

You will LOVE it over time!
I am an Aircraft Mechanic (Heavy Jet) for, gawd, a lot longer than I care to admit and have had that screwdriver from Snap-On since 1992 (looks like they haven't changed it in all these years), I live and work outdoors in my job and have used it in all kinds of weather and subjected it to any number of chemicals that make ordinary plastic handles whither into a gooey blob and it is still my "go to" screwdriver when I reach into my box (a screwdriver is my most used small hand tool, nearly every day). Anyway after all these years it is pretty beat up and not so pretty as yours anymore but STILL works flawlessly. IF it ever breaks I will buy another one! You got yourself a fine tool there.

Chris


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Snap-On tools and their lifetime guarantee : )


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Expensive!


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't pull the snap ring off of it. I had one of those and was curious how it worked, so I squeezed the ring. The thing exploded, ball bearings bounced, and its never used again. Some of the parts were in a can for a while, then I threw it away because I got mad every time I came across it.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Con : throwing wallet at snap on truck to get him to stop. I stopped wrenching years ago but still own alot of snap on. When I owned a shop the trucks magically showed up with their trucks of shinny toys, but know it's like hunting turkeys. good review, throw the price up in your post.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=hand&item_ID=634146&group_ID=675083&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

I had one, but with black handle, unfortunately I lost it. The screwdriver served me several years. It is great, very smooth ratcheting action, comfortable. I like thin upper part of the main shaft with knurling, handy when I need "manually" screw easy going small bolts. I miss it a lot. I could not imagine that such simple tool can be that addictive and head above everything else I used.


----------

